# pictures of my ga16det



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i started this new thread since i couldnt edit my last post once again i want to say thanks to wes and anthony for all the help you have given me, and a big thanks to my local nissan buddies which are not on the forum the car holds boost fine pulls really good and idles perfect i still have a few things to work out but im off to a good start and hope to get the car faster here are the pics of the blow through setup 








notice the open down pipe super rich marks in front of my car
















here is mine and anthony's ga16det his is a hot shot kit 








hot side








cold side with hks bypass valve running uncirculated


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

this is just ANOTHER boosted nissan here in town..were mobbing deep in socal.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great man. Need more pictures of the turbo and manifold setup!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yo, your setup looks hot. i think your going to hit some good numbers. keep up the good work.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks guys, i will take some more detailed pictures tonight


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very nice. Engine bay looks very clean.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

very nice. the only thing i can rag on is the coolant overflow bottle  . maybe after im married i'll be able to do something on you guys' level. nice work


----------

